# Union bindings with channel system?



## jorgen (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi. 

I recently bought Union force bindings, but I got a burton snowboard with channel system.

They were supposed to fit the channel system, but in the manual they use a different disc than the one who was included.

Does anyone have experience with mounting the standard disc on channel, or do i need to buy the channel disc?

"disc.jpg" was included
"channel.jpg" is the disc they use in the manual


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

just contact burton services and tell them you need a m6 kit disc and bolts. (of course if you have pre 2011 then you will need m5 kit)

the burton disc fits union perfectly.

There might be a slight bump on the footbed depending on which model union you have but nothing to worry about.

You can also buy the union m6 disc for like $8 if you search around and it uses the same screws and what you have unlike the burton disc m6 kit.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

jorgen said:


> Hi.
> 
> I recently bought Union force bindings, but I got a burton snowboard with channel system.
> 
> ...


You can get a set here - Products » Union » Partsaccess | C3-SHOP


----------



## jorgen (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 
I think I will order the union disc. It was cheap.


----------

